# ilangi is sick , odd shape



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a colony of Tropheus Ilangi's. one of them is sick and now is starting to get beat up. the ilangi has a huge bulge on it right side. it looks like its trying to pass a kidney stone. typically is swims (treads water) in a vertical position or close to it in a 85 degree position towards the top of the water.
it is eating fine, it can swim around when it needs to, no other symptoms. i have noticed it like this for over a month. its eyes also are poped out. i have had the fish for 10 months now. i have always remarked that its eyes have a popeye look to it. none of the other fish have it. it was always the smallest one, since i got it. all my fish are from 1.75 inches - 2.75 inches. this one is only 1.25 big and was always small. its not afraid to fight , and sometimes starts circling another small fish, but now its kind of beat up now and hangs at the top by the outlets because its fins are nipped. 
any idea what disease it may have?
i was thinking since nothing came of the bulge, that it may be a deformity or a tumor, because like i said I have noticed it like this for well over a month. it has no other symptoms that i see


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is being harassed (hanging at the top)...I'd isolate it.

Any thready clear/white feces?


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

its been hanging at the top for a day or 2.
but the bulge on its side has been there for a month
feces seems normal


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You're likely seeing the pop eye as a result of something internal, whether it's a blockage (unlikely due to normal feces), tumor, infection, kidney disease, who knows.
If you're set on trying your best to cure the fish, I'd start out with a strong antibiotic treatment in a separate hospital tank. Nitrofurazone (API Furan-2) and kanamycin (Seachem Kanaplex) are my go to antibacterial medications which you can combine as a treatment.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

ok, thank you.
but what your suggesting is for the popeye. he has been like that for 10 months since i got him.
the bulging to the side is recent.
would the medication work for that (the bulging)? i feel that is what is causing him to swim vertically, because he seemed normal before (minus the pop eye). its the bulge that concerns me.
or do you think they are both related to the same disease?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

The meds recommended would be to treat an internal infection of some kind. However, if you're dealing with a tumor, meds aren't going to work. 
I would think that the pop eye and bulge are related. Kidney disease or infection would be my best guess.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

GTZ said:


> You're likely seeing the pop eye as a result of something internal, whether it's a blockage (unlikely due to normal feces), tumor, infection, kidney disease, who knows.
> If you're set on trying your best to cure the fish, I'd start out with a strong antibiotic treatment in a separate hospital tank. Nitrofurazone (API Furan-2) and kanamycin (Seachem Kanaplex) are my go to antibacterial medications which you can combine as a treatment.


I have some Metro on hand, can I use that instead?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Metronidazole is for parasites or organisms, not bacteria.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

Its been 3 months now, my ilangi has the same symptoms, nothing has changed, i have not treated him yet. He was better for a while but still has the bulge and pop eye (right eye, to be specific) his bulge is also on his right side.
I am planning on getting a hospital tank, to start treatment, so I have a few questions:
1. 10 gallon ok with an aqueon filter 125 gph? (cheapest filter i could find)
2. if it bacterial , shouldn't the other fish have gotten it? isn't it contagious?
3. if it is bacterial, how is it that he has been alive for so long with no treatment? that is why i feel it may be a tumor or something genetic.
thank you for your suggestions


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

10g and filter should be fine. After 3 months I'd conclude that it's not bacterial but likely an internal growth of some kind.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

GTZ said:


> 10g and filter should be fine. After 3 months I'd conclude that it's not bacterial but likely an internal growth of some kind.


so should I still try the quarantine with medication?

I got some video of the fish. its rather hard to see anything. his bulge is on the right side along with pop eye.
he is the small fish (almost 1/2 the size of the other fish)

www.youtube.com/watchv=FK8nEqqDk24&feat ... ata_player

www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrdY...e_gdata_player


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

not sure why the link doesn't work......try this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrdY...e_gdata_player


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

well even if the link doesn't work..................what should I do? anything?


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

I figured it out


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

here is another video, a little bit better






1st 10 seconds are good. the fish is on the right side of the video at first


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a deformity, but I assume the fish wasn't always this way. As much as I hate to give up on sick fish, in this case, it looks more like an internal injury or abnormal/deformed growth resulting in spinal curvature. Could still be something internal. 
I don't think medicating is going to accomplish much unfortunately.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

so i guess its hard to say what will happen to him. how long will it live like this?
he has stopped growing, but still eating well.
is the fish in pain? I think its painful for it to stay in an upright normal fish position, that is why is stays at an angle
poor guy
thanks guys


----------

